# Cyp deal from Woodside



## Ernie (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI... We have no stake in the deal, just got the e-mail and figured we'd pass it on. Admins: move if necessary. 
________
We are putting on sale 100 each of the following Cypripediums:

Kentuckiense
Montanum
Arietinum
Alaskanum

You can see them at:

http://www.abirdshome.com/cypripedium.html

These plants regularly sell for $59.95. We are offering only to existing customers
a 50% off sale on these plants.

When checking out use the coupon code: cyp2008

Your discount will be calculated in the shopping cart.

Hurry, we only have 100 each of these plants available. Sale good through March
15,2008.

Do remember: these cyps are more difficult to grow than the yellow and showy cyps.

Woodside Gardens


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow. You don't see montanum and arietinum for sale every day.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, but i'm not about to make a year-round snow melt habitat for them... C. montanum occurs along streams that are cold year round from snow melt right??? Or was that a different one??? 

-Ernie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2008)

Ernie
Since your lab burned down, you have too much time on your hands. You're getting me into trouble. Get your clean room up so you stay off the internet

I ended up ordering some. 
Leo


----------



## Ernie (Feb 14, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Ernie
> Since your lab burned down, you have too much time on your hands. You're getting me into trouble. Get your clean room up so you stay off the internet
> 
> I ended up ordering some.
> Leo



Leo, it doesn't take me to get you in trouble. You do a fine job of that on your own. :rollhappy:

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2008)

Enabled!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 14, 2008)

There are some interesting ones on that list! Good luck with montanum - that is a tough one. Arietinum and kentuckiense grow very well for most folks.

Ron Burch


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 14, 2008)

They also have Cyp. regina & Cyp. parviflorum listed on ebay for $22.95e

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2008)

I already have a couple from them in my fridge, but I will sure order a few more.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 29, 2008)

I am not happy with Woodside Gardens. They claim they shipped, and the tracking number does show they shipped, but the plants have not shown after 17 days of Postal complaints. Now the cheapskates charged my credit card for the shipment, and refuse to issue a credit as the plants have not shown. I will never do business with Woodside again, and council the rest of you to beware. If there is a problem with your shipment - you won't be given credit. I am going to resort to a stop payment through the credit card company because they are not co-operating. 
- So I sit here, with no Cyp kentuckiense and out $145 for the plants & shipping. ~ Simply Marvelous ~ I hate having to resort to these measure, in 35 years in the hobby this is only the 4th time I have been burned on a purchase or sale.


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2008)

sorry this happened. i can understand how frustrating it is. did you get shipping insurance?


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

Hmmmm, they have a deal on eBay but you don't get the plants until October. They're located in upstate NY. Maybe you can contact one of our members near them and they can call about a pass through and maybe get your plants?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 4, 2008)

The latest update on my missing Cyps. They turned up. Almost 3 weeks after they were mailed the Post Office finally delivered them. The seedlings had been growing in the bags they were shipped in. The tips of the new roots were already beginning to die back. But I potted them up - we will see how they do. 

Woodside has had no further contact. But at least now I have my plants, so they did ship when they said they did. They did not ship to the ship to the correct address, so the plants floated in limbo. They have not made any further offer to adjust or replace if these do not survive. 

Oh well. - Leo


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2008)

Good info to know. Sorry about the hassle; but hopefully they'll do ok if you post some photos!


----------

